# Favorite Schumann pieces?



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*Favorite*, not greatest, not essential, not the one you are currently listening to (though it may be!). A sentence, or two, or a paragraph, or a diatribe on why that piece. I am merely interested in hearing your choices.

Also, try to pick one. Two at most. No indecision, please.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Symphonies #3, #4. You suggested to pick two pieces, it was hard to me.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

_Overture, Scherzo & Finale_ ... I am at a loss as to why this piece isn't as popular as his symphonies, maybe because he didn't call it a symphony and non-symphonies are often considered as lesser works. It certainly is the kind of piece that leaves me wanting to play it all again and ...


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been listening to the Arabeske Op. 18 lately and the last minute in particular of that piece is incredibly moving. I believe the concert pianist Abbey Simon said it was the most beautiful closing in all of music. Such tenderness and emotion there.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Symphony No. 2
Fantasie in C

Those two stand out the most to me.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The piano concerto and the piano quintet. Two of my favorite pieces from any composer.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know any Schumann, but he's the featured composer this week on Exploring Music, so I'll tune in to hear his greatness.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Kinderscenen, Piano Concerto.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me, it has to be Kreisleriana. It has a literary reference based on a series of articles written by E.T.A. Hoffmann about a Kapellmeister named Johannes Kreisler who hovered between eccentricity and madness. Hoffmann was also a hovering kind of man; add Schumann to the mix and you have three "wild and crazy guys". It shows in the music which reflects fractured personalities without any center.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Any piano piece, lieder, and symphony. I haven't heard the chamber pieces yet however.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

starthrower said:


> ...but he's the featured composer this week on Exploring Music, so I'll tune in to hear his greatness.


Hence, the thread!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorite work by Schumann is his Piano Concerto. Second favorite is his Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish".

Both of which I now own on vinyl


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tristan said:


> My favorite work by Schumann is his Piano Concerto. Second favorite is his Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish".
> 
> Both of which I now own on vinyl


The same here, except CD instead of vinyl.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

All of his symphonies, his piano concerto, cello concerto and violin concerto. People say he was a bad orchestrator. No way is he a bad orchestrator! He was very much concerned with orchestral colour, but more as the direct result of varying articulations, different blends of instruments to give certain weight here or lightness there......

Studying Schumann scores to understand his orchestration better is one of the key things to truly see what a fantastic composer he was. Unfortunately it's hard to come across any really good recordings of his symphonies. Bernstein recorded a fantastic set and so has Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Also, Konzertstuck for horns and orchestra, Overture Scherzo and Finale....


I am not too fond of his piano works just yet and I have to say I haven't heard his chamber music as much as his orchestral music.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> Any piano piece, *lieder*, and symphony. I haven't heard the chamber pieces yet however.


I'm glad somebody remembers that he wrote songs!

Probably my favourite piece by Schumann is "Mondnacht" from Liederkreis, op.39.

The various chamber duos - the Adagio and Allegro for horn/piano, 5 Pieces in Folk Style, Märchenbilder, and so on - are also up there.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I have to admit that he has never interested or impressed me enough to explore the bulk of his work in any depth.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

2 Pieces?
1) all the Orchestral Music
2) all solo Piano works

Runner ups would be his Chamber Music and Lieder


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Besides the obvious 'hits' (Symphony No. 3, Piano Concerto, etc.), I'm quite partial to the String Quartet No. 3 and the Violin Concerto.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Robert Schumann gave us so many, many great songs but tonight I'll pick "In der Fremde", the first song in Liederkreis Op. 39.

Aus der Heimat hinter den Blitzen rot
Da kommen die Wolken her,
Aber Vater und Mutter sind lange tot,
Es kennt mich dort keiner mehr.

Wie bald, ach wie bald kommt die stille Zeit,
Da ruhe ich auch, und über mir
Rauscht die schöne Waldeinsamkeit,
Und keiner kennt mich mehr hier.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Gesänge der Frühe maybe just from when and how they were written but I always enjoy these.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Symphony no. 3 (fully agree on the Nézét-Seguin recommendation above), and Symphonic Etudes op. 13.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Symphony No. 3. At least this is the piece I listen to most often out of all Schumann's works I know.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Piano Quartet in Eb, Op. 47. A bit less well-known than the Piano Quintet (also in Eb) but altogether wonderful, fresh and joyous, a favorite chamber work since I first heard it decades ago. The third movement "andante cantabile" has one of those tunes that won't let go of you, simple and sentimental on its face but embedded in surprising subtleties of harmony and rhythm.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra's final concert of this season featured the Schumann piano concerto with Christian Zacharias conducting from the bench.

I wasn't very familiar with the piece but it was a wonderful performance. Instant standing o at the end.

Looks like I'll be adding it to my collection.


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Kreisleriana Op. 16
Fantasie in C Op. 17


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Off the beaten track: In der Nacht Op.74/4


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The *piano concerto* has what must be one of the longest rambling unpredictable yet fully graspable and inspiring melodies in all of history in its third movement. It's goose bump material, every listen.

I hate to say it, but I can't remember a thing about the symphonies other than that they are awe inspiring, so I won't cast a vote for them.

Recently however I listened to *Gesänge der Frühe, Op. 133* (Mitsuko Uchida) and found that collection amazing, weird, and surely experimental for its day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

Schumann is one of my all-time favorites. So this is a bit too hard.

However, I'll try not to be just a whiner and go with a rough guess of:

Konzertstuck For Four Horns And Orchestra
Fantasie In C Major For Solo Piano

Note: Here I'm using small text to avoid looking like one of those guys that just HAS to list more favorites than requested. Did I mention I love the Dichterliebe, the Piano Concerto, the Cello Concerto, the Funf Stucke Im Volkston, and several others?


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> The Piano Quartet in Eb, Op. 47. A bit less well-known than the Piano Quintet (also in Eb) but altogether wonderful, fresh and joyous, a favorite chamber work since I first heard it decades ago. The third movement "andante cantabile" has one of those tunes that won't let go of you, simple and sentimental on its face but embedded in surprising subtleties of harmony and rhythm.


Those two works were actually the first I really knew of Schumann and they completely blew me away. They are probably still the pieces I would pick as my favorites to this day. It doesn't hurt that I'm a huge sucker for chamber music with piano and strings.


----------



## almc (Jan 26, 2013)

The Piano Quintet !


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Dustin said:


> I've been listening to the Arabeske Op. 18 lately and the last minute in particular of that piece is incredibly moving. I believe the concert pianist Abbey Simon said it was the most beautiful closing in all of music. Such tenderness and emotion there.


I have listened to it recently, and I agree. The last minute is wonderful.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The first symhpony.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

His 4 symphonies comes to mind,his cello & piano music comes to mind,with his string quartets,piano quartet,piano quintet.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The violin concerto and _Das Paradies und die Peri_! But there are a lot of gems in his oeuvre.


----------



## Aleksandar (Feb 21, 2015)

Symphony no. 3 and the Piano Concerto


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I only know some of his solo piano pieces and from those I'd pick Intermezzo from Op. 26, but maybe that's because I play it myself.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> The Piano Quartet in Eb, Op. 47. A bit less well-known than the Piano Quintet (also in Eb) but altogether wonderful, fresh and joyous, a favorite chamber work since I first heard it decades ago. The third movement "andante cantabile" has one of those tunes that won't let go of you, simple and sentimental on its face but embedded in surprising subtleties of harmony and rhythm.


I only recently discovered the Piano Quartet. Fantastic composition. Also, for a little fun, you can pair the quartet with the Piano Quintet (composed same year), back-to-back, or mix up the movements, or listen to that andante and then scherzo of the quintet (they flow fine!). The point being, you can feel all the emotion that was pouring into page during that year in his life.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Genoveva
Das Paradies und die Peri
Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Fantasie in C op.17


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Symphony 2 is my all time favorite work of his. One of my favorites in the whole classical repertoire.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I first came around to his music because of the concertos: the piano, violin, and cello concertos, and it was Dinu Lipatti's performance of the piano concerto that really moved me(in contrast to Argerich's). Now it's my favorite, and what I consider, the best piano concerto from the Romantic period. The solo piano works, especially the C major fantasie, are my favorites after those.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Woah, wait, *Avey* made this thread. Seriously, that surprises me, because the answer is obvious:

*...the adagio from the second symphony*, which foreshadows sound from decades later, like Bruckner, Mahler, Debussy. Not technically, but I do think it sounds much different than other stuff he was writing at the time.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

mmsbls said:


> The piano concerto and the piano quintet. Two of my favorite pieces from any composer.


Probably my favorites as well, though the C major Fantasy is now up there. I attribute my favoritism of those two works due to wearing down the grooves on this record in my youth:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The heart and soul of Schumann can be found in his solo piano pieces. My favorite is the Romance Op28 no2 written for Clara:






A very close 2nd is the Schumann-Liszt Liebeslied transcription of Schumann's 'Widmung' (the latter also written for Clara). Liszt wrote two versions of the transcription, the first a short 'Salon' version and a 2nd longer and far more embellished 'Concert' version that I'm sure Liszt played with his typical showmanship.

I prefer the shorter version because it is closer to the original Widmung and maybe because I came to know it first before hearing the concert version. Listen to these with headphones (not your tinny computer speakers) or I'll hunt you down! 

Short 'Salon' version:





Concert version (Kissin):





Concert version (Lang Lang):


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Piano concerto, first movement. Acquaintance I had played it in recitals and eventually a concert with the orchestra so I feel like I have some connection with it.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Piano Quintet and Piano Concerto.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Symphony No.1 ("Spring")
Symphony No.3 ("Rhenish")
Scenes From Childhood, op.15


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Haydn67 said:


> Symphony No.1 ("Spring")
> Symphony No.3 ("Rhenish")
> Scenes From Childhood, op.15


These are among my favorite Schumann works as well. Other favorites of mine include Carnaval, Kriesleriana, and Dichterliebe.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow! Where to begin?

Symphony No.2 in C

Toccata in C

Carnaval

Symphonic Etudes

Fantasie in C

Humoresque in B Flat

Frauenliebe und leben


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Symphonies 1-4
Overture, Scherzo and Finale
Kreisleriana
Carnival
Études symphoniques
Davidsbündlertänze
Violin concerto
Konzertstück for 4 horns and orchestra
Romances for oboe and piano, Op. 94 (very nice!)


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Two pieces only? Difficult.... Maybe Cello Concerto (op. 129) and Overture, Scherzo and Finale.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bunte Blätter, Op.99 .


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I like many of Schumann's compositions, but I enjoy his works for solo piano the most.

Forced to pick just two, I'd probably go with Carnaval, Op.9 and Fantasie in C, Op.17.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Op. 9, Carnaval
Op. 13, Études symphoniques 
Op. 15, Kinderszenen 
Op. 16, Kreisleriana 
Op. 17, Fantasie in C
Op. 82, Waldszenen 

Each of these opuses is a huge part of my musical life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Symphonic Etudes.

Frauenliebe und Leben.

Second Symphony (as performed by Karajan/Berlin).


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are some of the pieces I could take to the legendary desert island with me:

- the concertos for piano, cello and violin
- the piano quintet
- the piano quartet
- the first violin sonata
- Papillons
- Davidsbündlertänze
- Carnaval
- Études symphoniques
- Kreisleriana
- Fantasie in C
- Gesänge der Frühe


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love Traumerie. Have three different interpretations.
Lang Lang 
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis

My favourite is Joshua Bell. Sounds very soothing when it is performed on the Violin


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Among my favorites is certainly Carnaval.... he had me at "Chopin" ....a minute and a quarter of sheer beauty.
I wouldn't say this is my favourite performance, but it's idiosyncratic: delicate, intelligent, even intellectual; cooler than what I usually prefer, yet arresting. Starting at about 14:45:






What do you think?


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Two? Two??? You, sir, have put me in a heartless dilemma. His symphonies have been well covered in the thread, and hes particularly famous for his lieder and solo piano works, so will forgo singing their praises. They already been emphasized for over 150 years trough more articulate people than me. 

The violin concerto is essential Schumann to me. For a soulful, tender version that sucks every drop of melancholy from the work go to Frank Zimmermanns edition with WDR Sinfonieorchester. Overall the most balanced recording in my oppinion. The other is Henryk Szeryng directed by Dorati. Its a far more powerful, thrilling version with a sort of agonized drama about it in the first movement. The very consideration of other recordings is the worst sort of criminal heresy to my eyes, a defilement of a masterpiece. Truly one of my top 3 concertos, its an outstanding accomplishment. Was utterly obsessed by it for a long time.

The other one would be the Piano Quartet op 47. The andante cantabile is the essence of my schumann affection. It is the very sound of the romantic era. Whenever my friends ask about why i prefer classical music, this is the movement i play. Then i play a beyonce song. Theres no coming back from that.

To ease my conscience i must list the honorable mentions of faschingsshwanck, the marchenbilder, Funf stucke and Andante and variations op 47 to champion a few lesserly popular works.

See some here in the thread never gotten around to his chamber works. Do! You will thank yourself.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Schumanniac said:


> The violin concerto is essential Schumann to me. For a soulful, tender version that sucks every drop of melancholy from the work go to Frank Zimmermanns edition with WDR Sinfonieorchester. Overall the most balanced recording in my oppinion. The other is Henryk Szeryng directed by Dorati. Its a far more powerful, thrilling version with a sort of agonized drama about it in the first movement. The very consideration of other recordings is the worst sort of criminal heresy to my eyes, a defilement of a masterpiece. Truly one of my top 3 concertos, its an outstanding accomplishment. Was utterly obsessed by it for a long time.


One of my favourites as well, even though I brought up cello concerto. It's hard to choose...

What do you think about Brahms violin concerto?


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Lenny said:


> What do you think about Brahms violin concerto?


Its been growing heavily on me but no. Im not a huge fan of Brahms, his conservative style is difficult for me to comprehend, the concerto, the 1st and 4th symphony is where i find a great personal inspiration though i cannot yet see it. Its a great piece but not anywhere near Schumanns yet. Suspect i will get there some day however, i didnt like mahler or chopin to begin with either, now theyre favourites, some composers just require perseverance. The more classical style is typically enigmatic and clouded to me, its true meaning obscured.

Now to cower for the swift retribution by the many brahms enthusiasts i see here


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Schumanniac said:


> Its been growing heavily on me but no. Im not a huge fan of Brahms, his conservative style is difficult for me to comprehend, the concerto, the 1st and 4th symphony is where i find a great personal inspiration though i cannot yet see it. Its a great piece but not anywhere near Schumanns yet. Suspect i will get there some day however, i didnt like mahler or chopin to begin with either, now theyre favourites, some composers just require perseverance. The more classical style is typically enigmatic and clouded to me, its true meaning obscured.
> 
> Now to cower for the swift retribution by the many brahms enthusiasts i see here


Haha, don't worry about me. The reason I asked is because I see some kind of relation between these two pieces (deeper than both being violin concertos...  )

In general, I hear HUGE Schumann influence in Brahms music. Sometimes I think Schumann as a "wild side" of Brahms. I like both very much.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

piano sonata no.1



I like it's style of playing the piano, the whole sonata has a kind of "wave" like dynamic. I like it's interesting rhythms, sometimes a bit disturbing and sometimes even at the brink of almost disturbing it's continuous dynamic, like a storm that has almost disappeared before it picks up again. It's melodies sound to me as if they're totally part of the piece as a whole, not too strong but just strong enough to keep the attention for the whole piece.

I don't know if that makes any sense at all but I think it's a unique piece.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I've been listening to the three sonatas for violin & piano. All the solo piano works are wonderful, depending on who's playing it.

Here are my very favorite recordings:


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Razumovskymas said:


> piano sonata no.1
> 
> I like it's style of playing the piano, the whole sonata has a kind of "wave" like dynamic. I like it's interesting rhythms, sometimes a bit disturbing and sometimes even at the brink of almost disturbing it's continuous dynamic, like a storm that has almost disappeared before it picks up again. It's melodies sound to me as if they're totally part of the piece as a whole, not too strong but just strong enough to keep the attention for the whole piece.
> 
> I don't know if that makes any sense at all but I think it's a unique piece.


It is a unique piece! I have always thought it was one of Schumann's most elusive masterpieces.

Is there an interpretation you prefer? Pollini recorded it at age 30, and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

lextune said:


> It is a unique piece! I have always thought it was one of Schumann's most elusive masterpieces.
> 
> Is there an interpretation you prefer? Pollini recorded it at age 30, and it is one of my favorites.


Indeed, It's funny that no one until now really mentioned it. It's hard for me to get really into Schumann, apart from his piano concerto (maybe an obvious choice) and his first piano sonata there's not yet really been a work of his that I've gotten into.

I heard the piece for the first time in the "Queen Elisabeth contest". It was played by Aljosa Jurinic. It's available on cd (at least in Belgium)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

His symphonies and Das Paradies und die Pieri. I like his other works too.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

His 4th symphony.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The piano cycles, especially Phantasiestücke, Waldscenen, and Kreisleriana, and the Fantasie in C.
The chamber music for piano and strings
Symphonies 2 & 3.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

For me it's the Spring Symphony. It has a wonderful opening, a beautiful adagio, a chilling scherzo, and a brilliant finale. Although the Piano Concerto is great as well, Spring Symphony wins for me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't choose two. You'll have to pick for me from a selection of works I especially like. Some from his compositional peak years, some late and showing characteristic harmonic and tonal experiments.


Solo piano:
Novelletten, Op. 21 (1838)
Gesänge der Frühe, Op. 133 (1853)

Lieder:
Liederkreis, Op. 39 (1840)
Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, Op. 135 (1852)

Chamber music:
Piano Quintet in E flat,Op. 44 (1842)
Märchenbilder for piano and viola, Op. 113 (1851)


----------



## msr13 (Jan 7, 2017)

Vronsky said:


> His 4th symphony.


I agree. I love this work. Also the Piano Sonata in F#m.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

*Van Cliburn - Schumann*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> For me it's the Spring Symphony. It has a wonderful opening, a beautiful adagio, a chilling scherzo, and a brilliant finale.


Very nice, I couldn't have said it better. And, while I'm at it, I will add his Violin Concerto to my previously mentioned favorites.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Not a fan of Schumann's in general, but I do like these:


----------



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

2nd symphony
Kreisleriana 7 and 8


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Schumann's string quartets are favorite in the Romantic style and way underrated.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like the quartets very much, there's a recording of them I've been playing with great pleasure recently, by the Engegård Quartet

View attachment 111313


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

A perennial personal favorite AND one of the greatest pieces in the classical canon.


----------

